# a day in the life of Aaron Aby *Must Watch*



## cerealkiller (Sep 20, 2007)

Aaron is an MMA fighter who suffers with cystic fibrosis


----------



## TuNguyen (Dec 14, 2012)

Thanks really inspirational, Tony makes for a great role model. Thanks for posting!


----------

